# Need New Gyne



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

Since I moved 7 yrs ago, I've gone to 3 different docs. Finally last year I went back to my "old one" (prior to moving). Of course he prescribed medication that I took for 3 days (he diagnosed PMDD and put me on prozac). I then realized that prescribing pills is his cure-all. I don't want to go back but how do you find a new one? I found a few in my PPO near me but where can I get more info about them? I'm tired of jumping around. Anyone else with this problem?


----------

